# Yo



## shesulsa (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi, I'm Georgia and I study Korea's elite art - it's the same style that Joo Bang Lee teaches, but I am not affiliated with him nor his organization and since he has trademarked the name of the style, I can't type it.  So...that said, I will be testing for black on October 23 and signed off to study, but just reached a point where things were beginning to cross in my head, so I decided it was time to relax for an evening.

 Started Martial arts with a taste of Sam Pai Kenpo fifteen plus years ago, never achieved a rank in that system, found my teacher in 1997 and am quite happy.

 Greetings, y'all!


----------



## bignick (Sep 21, 2004)

nice to meet you...keep up the training...we're all rooting for you here...


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 21, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> nice to meet you...keep up the training...we're all rooting for you here...


 Thanks, Nick!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Georgia heheee.. I'm Tess, but you can call me QOP *snickers..


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 21, 2004)

* grins slyly *  Thanks, QOP!  If you're the Queen of Pain, can I be the Princess of Pain?  Cuz...I put the hurt on, if you know what I mean.  Hmmm..princess..I dunno - I don't want anyone thinking you are anything but my sister...Dutchess of Pain?  Lady of Pain!  Person of Pain?  ...aaawwww fuggetabowdit.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Sep 21, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> * grins slyly * Thanks, QOP! If you're the Queen of Pain, can I be the Princess of Pain? Cuz...I put the hurt on, if you know what I mean. Hmmm..princess..I dunno - I don't want anyone thinking you are anything but my sister...Dutchess of Pain? Lady of Pain! Person of Pain? ...aaawwww fuggetabowdit.


Hey Lady, glad to see you takin' a little break.  I'm should be training right now myself, but i had some 'puter work to take care of!  You will totally blow them all away!  Rock on She-sulsa, rock on!

Donna :ultracool


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 21, 2004)

*** the song goes.  "Pain is so close to pleasure"


----------



## Tgace (Sep 21, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> *** the song goes. "Pain is so close to pleasure"


Cool, I must be one happy guy!!    Wait.....


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 22, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> *** the song goes. "Pain is so close to pleasure"


*** the song?

lol

Georgia, you are going to kick butt and take names!!!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 22, 2004)

Hugs for Feisty!!!!  Thank you!!!!

 Rob - *** the song?  I've heard of "Baby Got Back" and "Big ol' Butt" and "Fat-Bottomed Girls" but...never heard of ***.  Hmmm....Metallica?  Stones?  The Who?  Eminem?  Rush Limbaugh?


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 22, 2004)

Wow, testing for black belt, that's quite an achievment getting that far. Good luck on your test!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 22, 2004)

Thank you very much, KenpoNoChikara.


----------

